# 3 week old heavy breathing



## alexine

Hello my baby is almost 3 weeks old and sometimes it sounds as if she is lightly snoring when sleeping. Is this normal? 
Thanks,
xxA


----------



## nichub

hi alexine, so babies breathe heavier than others, and chicldrens adenoids are quite large up until they are about 5 years old which causes a snore, obviously its difficult for me to say without seeing your baby so when your health visitor next visits, just mention it to her and in the mean time if you at all concerened that you baby appears to be struggling for breath get some medical help straight away

nic


----------



## alexine

Thanks very much for the reply!
xA


----------

